# Back to the same problem... The Driver...



## stanny2k (Apr 8, 2011)

*Back to the same problem... The Driver... (video)*

Hi all,

Havent posted in here for a while, but always useful tips.

I'm having serious problems with my driving again. Hitting a fairway is literally 4/18.

I've created a video (below) for you to take a look at see what you think... I can't quite figure out whats going on.

Swing - YouTube

I've been holding onto £250 for 3 weeks now, as I'm reluctant to waste another £150-£200 on a driver when 2 months later I put it on eBay. Its clearly not the driver thats the problem, it's me & my swing.

I've got a video lesson booked this evening with my local pro to hopefully nail this problem on the head, but it would be interesting to see what you guys think first.

Thanks a lot.

Ryan


----------



## GemmaD (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm not an expert but it looks like your bending your right arm to early - let us know how you get on with the lesson.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

What's your ball flight after impact? Hooking? Slicing? Something in between? Let us know the ball's flight characteristics, and perhaps we can give you a clue to get you back on track. 

When an instructor looks at your swing video, they only use that info after looking at the ball's flight. The ball's flight is their first clue as to what is wrong with the golfer's swing. This tells them what problem(s) to look for in the swing.


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

first I notice you are coming over the top, instead of dropping into the slot. I also notice you are losing the flex in your left leg on your back swing, and you are way past parallel with your club at the top. If you stop the slow motion one when your hands are about shoulder high, you can see the shaft is pointing inside the ball (too steep), the butt of the club should be pointing at the ball
hope some of this helps


----------

